# y en créditos del verdadero Dios



## M Morena

Me podrian aclarar la siguiente frase:

y en créditos del verdadero Dios

Muchas gracias!


----------



## zema

Hola M Morena.
Agrego algo de contexto porque parece un uso bastante raro o, al menos, anticuado:


> Gloriosa Virgen y fervorosa Mártir Santa Apolonia, mi Abogada, que con asombro de los mismos Verdugos y en créditos del verdadero Dios, inspirada del Cielo y arrebatada de tu amor te arrojaste à la hoguera espantosa en que te consumiste…


Mi _palpite_ sería: _"...em abono do verdadeiro Deus"_. 
Pero esperá, claro, a ver si los nativos sugieren algo más adecuado.


----------



## M Morena

Gracias Zema, pero "em abono do verdadeiro Deus" no suena. Esta seria una traducción me parece correcta.Pero no usual para este tipo de frase.
Podrias darme otra sugestión? Te agradesco por la ayuda.
La frase es exactamente esa, es una novena muy antigua, no se el año.


----------



## WhoSoyEu

... e em graças do verdadeiro Deus?


----------



## zema

Tal vez la literal: "em crédito do verdadeiro Deus" ? 
  Pero es algo que tiene que responderte un nativo (Carfer, Whosoyeu, Vanda, Ana, alguém… help) porque en español ya cuesta bastante interpretarlo, ni hablar de dar un equivalente en portugués y que tenga sabor a antiguo…

  Yo supongo que el sentido en este caso tiene que ver con esto, esperemos que ayude en algo:


> Diccionario de Autoridades - Tomo II (1729)
> CREDITO. Por extensión significa seguridad, [ii.653] apoyo, abono, firmeza y comprobación de algúna cosa: y assí comunmente se dice, En crédito de esta verdad, noticia, sucesso, y assí de otras varias cosas: esto es, En abono, seguridad y certeza de ellas, &c. Latín. Fides, ei. Auctoritas, tis. MOND. Dissert. 2. cap. 1. Palabras que dexan ociosa la ponderación en crédito del buen juicio de quien las pronunció.


P.S: Who, só agora vi você, mas que bom que apareceu


----------



## WhoSoyEu

Entendi que "dar un credito" sería algo similar a otorgar una gracia divina, por eso sugerí la "graça" además que es una expresión muy corriente en portugués.


----------



## zema

WhoSoyEu said:


> Entendi que "dar un credito" sería algo similar a otorgar una gracia divina, por eso sugerí la "graça" además que es una expresión muy corriente en portugués.



Sí, creo que también podría ser. 
Ahora, tal vez sería bueno abrir un hilo en el foro de Sólo Español para intentar precisar mejor el sentido del original, que no me parece muy claro en esa frase. Dejo la idea en consideración de M Morena.


----------



## Carfer

zema said:


> Tal vez la literal: "em crédito do verdadeiro Deus" ?
> Pero es algo que tiene que responderte un nativo (Carfer, Whosoyeu, Vanda, Ana, alguém… help) porque en español ya cuesta bastante interpretarlo, ni hablar de dar un equivalente en portugués y que tenga sabor a antiguo…
> 
> Yo supongo que el sentido en este caso tiene que ver con esto, esperemos que ayude en algo:
> 
> P.S: Who, só agora vi você, mas que bom que apareceu




Percebo pouco destas coisas, mas a sensação que me dá é a de que significa algo como '_em testemunho do verdadeiro Deus_',  '_em comprovação do verdadeiro Deus_'. Suspeito que '_créditos' _(provavelmente um termo antigo ou antiquado) está relacionada com o verbo '_acreditar_', não no sentido português, mas no sentido espanhol de fazer prova de alguma coisa ('_Hacer digno de crédito algo, probar su certeza o realidad'_).
Parece retorcido? Aceito que sim, mas a forma religiosa de pensar também não o é menos.


----------



## zema

Carfer said:


> Percebo pouco destas coisas, mas a sensação que me dá é a de que significa algo como '_em testemunho do verdadeiro Deus_',  '_em comprovação do verdadeiro Deus_'. Suspeito que '_créditos' _(provavelmente um termo antigo ou antiquado) está relacionada com o verbo '_acreditar_', não no sentido português, mas no sentido espanhol de fazer prova de alguma coisa ('_Hacer digno de crédito algo, probar su certeza o realidad'_).
> Parece retorcido? Aceito que sim, mas a forma religiosa de pensar também não o é menos.


Isso, _"em testemunho..."_ . Ao menos é o que em princípio parece-me o sentido mais provável neste caso, não sei se M Morena e outros hispanofalantes concordarão comigo. Obrigado Carfer e Whosoyeu!


----------



## M Morena

Creo que mi participación de ayer no les llegó,algo me fue mal. Muchas gracias por la ayuda, pero todavia no me siento confortable, segura.
Parte del texto es asi: "y en créditos del verdadero Dios, inspirado del cielo y arrebatada de tu amor te arrogaste a la hoguera espantosa donde te consumiste".
Que les parece: na confiança do verdadeiro Deus o em favor do verdadeiro Deus?
Mucho les agradezco!


----------



## zema

M Morena, yo entiendo que estás en lo cierto en cuanto al sentido; el problema para mí es que no se ve tan fácil elegir una única expresión equivalente a ese _"en créditos"_ porque, aparentemente, implicaba varias cosas, y creería que también la idea de "confianza" o fe, de "en favor de", de abono, de reafirmación… 
  Me pareció que _"em testemunho"_ podía ser una buena opción, pero si no te convence del todo seguramente hay unas cuantas otras expresiones que podrías chequear con los nativos.  Para facilitarles bastante la tarea, sería bueno determinar mejor el sentido en español que prevalece en esa frase, para entonces intentar la traducción, por eso te sugería probar también en el foro de Sólo Español. Creo que éste es un hilo ideal para oír a Xiao Roel por ejemplo, ojalá se dé una vuelta por aquí.

  Carfer e Who, vou abusar mais uma vez da paciência de vocês e perguntar-lhes: será que não dá neste caso para fazer uma tradução literal? Sei lá, acho que facilitaria tanto as coisas. Estive _a ler_  alguns exemplos de _"en crédito/créditos"_ e "_em crédito/créditos"_ em frases antigas em ambas as línguas, e não sei se é que fiquei meio tonto com tantos arcaísmos e acabei misturando tudo, ou é mesmo que afinal de contas o sentido não mudava muito assim...

 Ponho alguns exemplos para vocês darem uma olhada, mais um em espanhol e alguns em português (atualizei as grafias porque algumas frases estavam muito complicadas e nem sempre dava para copiar e colar, espero não ter errado muito):


> Los ministros de la idolatría quedan sepultados en las ondas, sola la verdad triunfa pisando sobre las aguas: allí se le aparece un Ángel en soberanos reflejos, y le dice, salga a la playa a esmaltar con su sangre tan repetidos martirios: pues si quiere Dios, que Blas en apoyo de la verdad, y en créditos de la fe dé la vida, por qué no le deja morir cuando le arrojan al agua?... (Panegíricos en festividades de varios santos – Manuel de Naxera -1648)





> Conquistas na Índia em apostólicas missões da Companhia de Jesus: socorridas pelo Céu com milagrosos sucessos, em crédito da fé, e estrago da idolatria, até o ano 1744. (Krening, da Silva - 1750)





> Antes digo que chegam os obséquios da obediência em créditos da verdade, onde chegaram os erros da idolatria em descréditos dela. A idolatria chegou a conhecer divindade nos ventos, plantas e animais; e a obediência dos religiosos em um espinheiro, e em uma tempestade chega a reconhecer a Deus em sua voz. (Sermão da Exaltação da Santa Cruz -Padre Antônio Vieira -1645





> OLIVENÇA ILUSTRADA pela vida, e morte da grande serva de Deus Maria da Cruz, Filha da Terceira Ordem Seráfica, e natural da mesma Villa de Olivença, em que se expendem juntamente particulares excelências da Venerável Ordem Terceira da Penitencia, com duas respostas apologéticas em defesa da mesma, e em crédito da verdade, consagrada à sacratíssima, e dolorosíssima Virgem Maria nossa Senhora... (Fr. Jeronymo de Belem - 1747)


----------



## Carfer

zema said:


> M Morena, yo entiendo que estás en lo cierto en cuanto al sentido; el problema para mí es que no se ve tan fácil elegir una única expresión equivalente a ese _"en créditos"_ porque, aparentemente, implicaba varias cosas, y creería que también la idea de "confianza" o fe, de "en favor de", de abono, de reafirmación…
> Me pareció que _"em testemunho"_ podía ser una buena opción, pero si no te convence del todo seguramente hay unas cuantas otras expresiones que podrías chequear con los nativos.  Para facilitarles bastante la tarea, sería bueno determinar mejor el sentido en español que prevalece en esa frase, para entonces intentar la traducción, por eso te sugería probar también en el foro de Sólo Español. Creo que éste es un hilo ideal para oír a Xiao Roel por ejemplo, ojalá se dé una vuelta por aquí.
> 
> Carfer e Who, vou abusar mais uma vez da paciência de vocês e perguntar-lhes: será que não dá neste caso para fazer uma tradução literal? Sei lá, acho que facilitaria tanto as coisas. Estive _a ler_  alguns exemplos de _"en crédito/créditos"_ e "_em crédito/créditos"_ em frases antigas em ambas as línguas, e não sei se é que fiquei meio tonto com tantos arcaísmos e acabei misturando tudo, ou é mesmo que afinal de contas o sentido não mudava muito assim...
> 
> Ponho alguns exemplos para vocês darem uma olhada, mais um em espanhol e alguns em português (atualizei as grafias porque algumas frases estavam muito complicadas e nem sempre dava para copiar e colar, espero não ter errado muito):



Abusar, não abusa. Eu é que sei pouco disso. Não é o termo em si que me atrapalha, é o conceito que pode estar por detrás dele. Como sou iletrado em matéria de religião e tenho mesmo muita dificuldade em perceber a lógica da coisa, apenas me atrevo a dar um palpite porque tropeço de vez em quando nestas questões e tenho de interpretar e tirar as minhas conclusões. 

Só conheço a história da dita santa por ter vários dentistas na família, profissão da qual ela foi nomeada patrona. E o que sei é que, durante umas perseguições nos primeiros tempos do cristianismo, quando este ainda não se tinha convertido em religião de estado, a senhora que, diz-se, era virgem, se terá atirado voluntariamente para uma fogueira onde os perseguidores ameaçavam queimá-la. Se se atirou para evitar uma violação, como sustentam uns, ou se o gesto teve outro significado, como dizem outros, é coisa que, obviamente, nunca ninguém saberá. Contudo, os panegiristas atribuem um significado a esse gesto, o de uma manifestação de fé, da sua crença no deus que dizem ser o verdadeiro. No caso vertente escrevem  que foi '_en créditos del verdadero Dios_'. Que quer então dizer _'créditos_'? 
Eu, na minha ignorância, entendo que será no sentido de _'prova/comprovação_', por um lado porque _'acreditar_' tem em espanhol o sentido de '_provar_', por outro porque intuo, talvez mal, que é um pouco aberrante atribuir-lhe o sentido de '_abono_' ou '_crédito_' no sentido contabilístico, como se houvesse uma espécie de livro de '_Deve/haver_' em que os actos dos homens fossem creditados a favor ou contra o deus em que acreditam (em todo o caso, quando era criança avisaram-me de que havia um anjo-da-guarda munido de um caderninho onde, nas minhas costas, anotava todas as malandrices que eu fizesse, portanto talvez a ideia não seja assim tão disparatada como à primeira vista me parece). Além disso, julgo aceitável admitir que, numa época em que a nova religião necessitava de se afirmar, um gesto de renúncia voluntária à vida, naquele contexto específico, pudesse ser visto como uma manifestação de fé na divindade por causa da qual se era perseguido, mostrando aos perseguidores incréus que, se se abdicava do que de mais precioso se possui, só poderia ser por se ter a certeza absoluta na verdade e existência do Deus pelo qual a pessoa se sacrificava.

Portanto, eu preferiria traduzir por '_em testemunho_' ou por '_em comprovação_'. Servirá '_em crédito_'? Penso que sim, mas entendo que não ajuda a clarificar o que se pretende dizer. O facto de haver documentos antigos onde a mesma expressão foi usada pode ir em abono dessa versão, é certo, mas, lá está, estou tão seguro do que querem efectivamente dizer como no caso em análise. Alguns até pode acontecer que sejam simples tradução do castelhano, à semelhança do que hoje ocorre com os textos publicitários de empresas espanholas que operam no nosso mercado, traduzidos do original num português mal remendado. Ora, a igreja católica também tem esse cariz internacional e há e sempre houve muitas congregações portuguesas que são extensões de congregações espanholas. No mínimo, acautelava-me.


----------



## zema

Carfer, muchas gracias por ser tan atento y claro a la hora de responder toda consulta; esta vez, por supuesto, no fue la excepción. Y, más que nada, por redactar siempre posteos interesantes y de tanto provecho para quienes aprendemos portugués como segunda lengua.

  Coincido también en relacionar la expresión con la idea de _acreditar_ en el sentido de "probar", de demostrar la verdad, autenticidad o realidad de cierta cosa; por eso me gustaba la opción de "em testemunho". 

Pero sospecho que me expresé mal y ocasioné un malentendido cuando hablé de "abono" y di mi palpite de _"em abono do verdadeiro Deus"_.
 De manera bastante torpe me temo, lo que intentaba decir era -en español ahora- _"en abono* de la condición de verdadero de ese Dios"_, suponiendo que el sacrificio de la santa, su fe y su convicción tal vez fueran considerados en aquellos tiempos como argumentos que reforzaban, avalaban o justificaban la verdad de la divinidad. Que podrían haber sido tomados, en definitiva, como pruebas a favor de la verdad y la realidad de Dios.

Esto que intentaba decir era tentativo, claro; estaba y estoy tratando de imaginarme cuál habrá sido el sentido de la expresión teniendo en cuenta lo que hablamos, las frases de ejemplo y la cita del Diccionario de Autoridades. Con algo de suerte, quizá no estemos lejos del sentido correcto.

Muchas gracias de nuevo!

(*) como en _"en abono de esa teoría"_, _"en abono de esa hipótesis"_, etc.


----------



## Carfer

zema said:


> Carfer, muchas gracias por ser tan atento y claro a la hora de responder toda consulta; esta vez, por supuesto, no fue la excepción. Y, más que nada, por redactar siempre posteos interesantes y de tanto provecho para quienes aprendemos portugués como segunda lengua.
> 
> Coincido también en relacionar la expresión con la idea de _acreditar_ en el sentido de "probar", de demostrar la verdad, autenticidad o realidad de cierta cosa; por eso me gustaba la opción de "em testemunho".
> 
> Pero sospecho que me expresé mal y ocasioné un malentendido cuando hablé de "abono" y di mi palpite de _"em abono do verdadeiro Deus"_.
> De manera bastante torpe me temo, lo que intentaba decir era -en español ahora- _"en abono* de la condición de verdadero de ese Dios"_, suponiendo que el sacrificio de la santa, su fe y su convicción tal vez fueran considerados en aquellos tiempos como argumentos que reforzaban, avalaban o justificaban la verdad de la divinidad. Que podrían haber sido tomados, en definitiva, como pruebas a favor de la verdad y la realidad de Dios.
> 
> Esto que intentaba decir era tentativo, claro; estaba y estoy tratando de imaginarme cuál habrá sido el sentido de la expresión teniendo en cuenta lo que hablamos, las frases de ejemplo y la cita del Diccionario de Autoridades. Con algo de suerte, quizá no estemos lejos del sentido correcto.
> 
> Muchas gracias de nuevo!
> 
> (*) como en _"en abono de esa teoría"_, _"en abono de esa hipótesis"_, etc.



Evidentemente, não tem nada que agradecer, não andaria aqui se o gosto não fosse meu.
Quanto a '_abono_' expressou-se perfeitamente e entendi-o perfeitamente. Eu é que não deixei claro ou não levei suficientemente longe o porquê de não ir por aí. No fundo, é um prurido meu, talvez injustificado e que faz porventura com que esteja a ser mais papista do que o papa, logo eu que não sou crente. É que '_abono_', como aliás, de uma forma bem mais clara, '_crédito_', tem implícita em si a ideia de uma contribuição. Aos meus ouvidos soa como se a verdade da existência de Deus se fosse estabelecendo aos poucos, como se dependesse dos contributos dos crentes e fosse aumentando (ou diminuindo, digo eu) em função dos actos destes (valha a verdade que, se formos por aí, ao fim de milénios de guerras e crimes cometidos em nome dessa verdade, talvez a balança penda mais para o lado negativo do que para o positivo, razão pela qual os teólogos se esquecem sempre deles, mas adiante). Ora, dizem os entendidos que Deus é um absoluto, que existe por si, logo a verdade da sua existência impõe-se, dispensando contributos, esses tais  _'abonos_' e _'créditos_'. Provavelmente, é ingenuidade minha esperar que os autores de escritos religiosos sejam sempre coerentes com as verdades que apregoam, mas até demonstração em contrário, presumo que o são. Daí ter ido por _'em testemunho_' que já não comporta essa ideia de a verdade divina depender das contribuições humanas. No entanto, reconheço que posso ser eu quem está a sobrepor a minha teologia barata às intenções reais do autor do texto. No contexto da época, em que havia muitos deuses (como ainda hoje há, incluindo as variantes, curiosamente inimigas entre si, do mesmo), não custa admitir que a maior verdade e credibilidade de uns sobre os outros precisasse de ser demonstrada pelos actos "heróicos" dos seus seguidores. Rendo-me, por isso, à hipótese do _'abono_' e ponho de lado os preconceitos da minha espúria "teologia".


----------



## zema

Carfer said:


> Evidentemente, não tem nada que agradecer, não andaria aqui se o gosto não fosse meu.
> Quanto a '_abono_' expressou-se perfeitamente e entendi-o perfeitamente. Eu é que não deixei claro ou não levei suficientemente longe o porquê de não ir por aí. No fundo, é um prurido meu, talvez injustificado e que faz porventura com que esteja a ser mais papista do que o papa, logo eu que não sou crente. É que '_abono_', como aliás, de uma forma bem mais clara, '_crédito_', tem implícita em si a ideia de uma contribuição. Aos meus ouvidos soa como se a verdade da existência de Deus se fosse estabelecendo aos poucos, como se dependesse dos contributos dos crentes e fosse aumentando (ou diminuindo, digo eu) em função dos actos destes (valha a verdade que, se formos por aí, ao fim de milénios de guerras e crimes cometidos em nome dessa verdade, talvez a balança penda mais para o lado negativo do que para o positivo, razão pela qual os teólogos se esquecem sempre deles, mas adiante). Ora, dizem os entendidos que Deus é um absoluto, que existe por si, logo a verdade da sua existência impõe-se, dispensando contributos, esses tais  _'abonos_' e _'créditos_'. Provavelmente, é ingenuidade minha esperar que os autores de escritos religiosos sejam sempre coerentes com as verdades que apregoam, mas até demonstração em contrário, presumo que o são. Daí ter ido por _'em testemunho_' que já não comporta essa ideia de a verdade divina depender das contribuições humanas. No entanto, reconheço que posso ser eu quem está a sobrepor a minha teologia barata às intenções reais do autor do texto. No contexto da época, em que havia muitos deuses (como ainda hoje há, incluindo as variantes, curiosamente inimigas entre si, do mesmo), não custa admitir que a maior verdade e credibilidade de uns sobre os outros precisasse de ser demonstrada pelos actos "heróicos" dos seus seguidores. Rendo-me, por isso, à hipótese do _'abono_' e ponho de lado os preconceitos da minha espúria "teologia".


  Finalmente creo que entendí la cautela con respecto a abono –lento, pero seguro, como decimos por acá. Bueno, lento pero tampoco tanto: estuve unos días sin internet, por eso posteo recién ahora. Debí imaginarme que había algo que se me estaba escapando; me parece ahora una cautela lógica y bien fundamentada, aunque la complejidad de la cuestión excede largamente mi vana filosofía…

  De cualquier forma, sin dudas prefiero también _"em testemunho__"._ No solamente por lo mencionado, sino también porque hoy en día nos suena natural en español emplear _"en testimonio"_ a la hora de hablar de las acciones de los santos, de sus martirios y sacrificios.
Pero, además, porque para mí _"en testimonio"_ puede conllevar algo relacionado con la fe, con _dar fe_, que intuyo que estaba presente en algunas de las frases que leí. No sabría explicarlo bien, pero en algunos ejemplos me pareció que el sentido tenía también algo del orden de lo que a veces describimos como _"en profesión de fe"_. No estoy muy seguro de esto último, claro, pero tal vez M Murena se refiriera a lo mismo cuando habló de "confianza".

  Muito obrigado de novo, Carfer!


----------

